#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  > درخواست: درخواست برنامه برای سر و ته کردن فیلم

## mojtabashaye

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز . یه فیلم دارم که بصورت افقی فیلمبرداری شده و میخوام بصورت عمودی بشه . میشه یه نرم افزار معرفی کنید که بشه این کار رو انجام داد

----------

*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*tahaali9095*,*عطاالله*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hoffer

_سلام دوست عزیز از نزم افزار:_*Video Rotator ا**ستفاده کن مشکلت حل میشه.در ضمن با یه جستجوی ساده تو گوگل میتونی پیدا کنی.* :درخواست برنامه برای سر و ته کردن فیلم:

----------

*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*عطاالله*

----------


## aytak

> با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز . یه فیلم دارم که بصورت افقی فیلمبرداری شده و میخوام بصورت عمودی بشه . میشه یه نرم افزار معرفی کنید که بشه این کار رو انجام داد


سلام
میتونی از
Corel VideoStudio Pro X4
استفاده کنی

----------

*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*عطاالله*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوست عزیز 
سلام
چرا عنوان رو رو ناقص نوشتی
ویرایش کردم ولی منبعد دقت بکن
با برنامه های ویرایش فیلم که دوستان معرفی کردن به راحتی میتونی انجام بدی

http://soft98.ir/multi-media/edit-video/
این هم لینک دانلود کورل 
http://soft98.ir/multi-media/edit-vi...deoStudio.html

*قابلیت های نرم افزار Corel VideoStudio** :*

پشتیبانی از تقریبا تمامی فرمت های رایج صوتی و تصویریبه اشتراک گذاری فایل های صوتی و تصویریقابلیت دریافت فایل ها صوتی از دوربین های دیجیتالقابلیت ساخت لوح های فشرده به صورت مالتی مدیاافکت های متعدد و متنوعویرایش صداهاضبط صدا با فرمت های مختلفپشتیبانی از دالبی دیجیتالپشتیبانی از فرمت Blu-rayذخیره با بهترین کیفیت ممکن و با هر فرمت دلخواهطرح های آماده زیبا و متنوعقطعه قطعه کردن یک فیلم به سادگیساخت فیلم های DVD با بهترین کیفیتامکان استفاده اجرا بخش های مختلف ویدئوها به صورت صحنه آهستهقابلیتی به نام Time-Lapse برای عکاسان حرفه ایامکان رایت و ساخت دی وی دی ها با کیفیت HDافزایش سرعت و کارآیی نرم افزار به واسطه سازگاری با CPU و GPU هاامکان ساخت فیلم های سه بعدی

 Bonus شامل

توضیحات :

نرم افزار رو اجرا کنید. Continue رو  بزنید در پنجره باز شده یه اکانت بسازید به دلخواه بعد از ساخت اکانت وارد  برنامه میشید. از برنامه خارج بشید . مجدد وارد بشید . از برنامه خارج بشید  . حالا یه پنجره باز میشه گوشه سمت چپ پائین نوشته ?Already Purchased روش  کلیک کنید. حالا keygen رو باز کنید توسط Key Code یه سریال بسازید و در  قسمت بالا در serial namber وارد کنید بعد روی Phone Corel کلیک کنید .  سریال موجود در Installation Code رو در keygen وارد کنید . حالا روی  Generate کلیک کنید و Activation Code رو در جای خواسته شده وارد کنید و  بعد Continue را بزنید

----------

*ajan*,*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## tahaali9095

سلام دوست من
نرم افزارهایی که دوستان گفتند خوبه.
خودم از ادیوس برا ادیت  استفاده میکنم که داخلش کلی امکانات داره من جمله فیلمایی که برعکسند باهاش درستشان میکنم، نرم افزار بسیار خوب وکاملیه.

----------

*hassan99*,*imanfc*,*mojtabashaye*,*nekooee*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mojtabashaye

از تک تک دوستان کمال تشکر رو دارم . چشم منبعد حتما تاپیک رو درست میزنم

----------

*ajan*,*hassan99*,*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------

